

Show HN: bookspp.com - andye
http://www.bookspp.com

======
andye
I was looking for a job because I am graduating this summer, and after I had
some interviews, I realized that I need to learn some programming like c/c++,
data structures and algorithms, socket programming and multi-threading
programming. I like hackerbooks.com but found that the database is quite
limited there. So I spent around two weeks to set up the website.

The idea is to use the amazon tagging to connect books. it seems to be a very
light-weight app, :D

